# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  تهنئة بمقدم شهر الخير شهر التوبة والغفران

## القطانى

*بدا الحديث للاستاذ مزمل 
وشكر المنتديات المريخيه على الدور المتعاظم الذى تلعبه
وتوجه بالشكر لمنبر مريخاب اون لاين لاختيارهم الصدى للتكريم
وتوجه للباشا للجهد الذى يبذله والتطور فى الفترة الاخيره وطالبه بالمحافظة على المستوى المتطور والتقدم للامام 

*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## tito_santana

*يا سلام عليك يا حبيب ملك الابداع والله ...

عاشت يمينك للمريخ ولنا يا غالي ...
*

----------


## القطانى

*كابتن زياده ممثل منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
يتقدم بجائزة نجم المباراة للباشا

*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*رياض عباس (ابونزار) يقدم درع القلم الذهبى للاستاذ مزمل ابوالقاسم



*

----------


## القطانى

*كابتن زياده يقدم درع نجمة الانجاز للاستاذ جمال الوالى
يتسلمها نيابة عنه الاستاذ مزمل ابو القاسم

*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*الحضور للاحتفال



*

----------


## مرهف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
منبر مريخاب أون لاين
تهنئه
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين ...

[ شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لِّلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِّنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ فَمَن شَهِدَ مِنكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ وَمَن كَانَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ يُرِيدُ اللّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلاَ يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ وَلِتُكْمِلُواْ الْعِدَّةَ وَلِتُكَبِّرُواْ اللّهَ عَلَى مَا هَدَاكُمْ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ]

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أحبابي أسرة منبر مريخاب اون لاين  وزواره
نيابةً عن اسرة منبر مريخاب اون لاين
أتقدم لكم بتهنئة خاصه من القلب بمناسبة قدوم شهر رمضان المبارك أسأل الله لى ولكم ان يبلغنا رمضان وان يعيننا على صيامه وقيامة و ان يكون شاهدا لنا لا علينا ،وأن يعيده الله علي الجميع 
وهم في تمام صحتهم وعافيتهم
 وكل رمضان وأنتم بخير 
...

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*كل عام وانت بالف خير
                        	*

----------


## الصادق

*جعلنا الله جميعا من صائمى نهاره وقائمى ليله والساعين فيه بين الناس بالمعروف وأعتق فيه رقابنا ووالدينا وذوينا ومعارفنا وأمة المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام من النار . وكل عام والجميع بخير وعافية .
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*كل عام وانتم بخير

تصوموا وتفطروا علي خير ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## محمدطيب

*كل عام وانت بالف خير
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*كل عام والجميع بكل الخير
ورمضان كريم أعاده الله علينا وعيكم باليمن والبركات
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*كل عام وأنتم بخير أعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات
*

----------


## looly

*اعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*رمضان كريم وتقبل الله صالح الاعمال
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*الف مبروك
اعتقد ان المنبر قد تجاوز عمره كثيرا
حقيقة منبر في غاية الاتزان
 والاحترام
وصاحب حضور قوي وسط منتديات مريخية اكثر خبرة
ويكفيه ان كل المنتديات الاخري تستقي  الاخبار من حصرياته
لكم الشكر
 وكل عام وانتم بالف خير
                        	*

----------

